# sound Upgrade to 19 inch flat screen



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

A few months back I put in a 19 inch flat screen in my sons room so he could watch videos and TV. As you know flat screen speakers are not good, so I mcGyvered a new audio system for his TV.
The TV has a headphone jack, so I went out and bought a set of Logitech Z313 powered speakers. It includes two small speakers and a small sub-woofer. For $39.00, He has much better sound. 
I use a Sound Bar for the Living room TV, so why should his set-up not be upgraded.

:hurah::hurah::hurah:


----------

